# Basic Elements



## Bob Fionda (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello mates, I've just signed up and I was wondering if someone skilled like I think you are could explain about some basic elements to make a blowgun.

I'm thinking about lenght and diameter, I'd like to try to make one of wood, by a natural branch.

Thank you very much.

All the best,

Bob.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Bob.

Finding a nice straight branch and getting it hollowed out should be a good challenge. Were you thinking of inserting a pipe inside of the

wood or just making it as old timey as you can? Really, if your thinking of making your own darts, and cones, you can pretty much make it

any caliber you wish. I'd be thinking at least .40 cal - .62 at the large end?

I've been thinking of getting some bamboo of late and playing with that. I'd also like to make some wood darts using thistle down as the

seal for the bore.

Anyhow, good luck. 

Turtle


----------



## Bob Fionda (Jan 26, 2013)

Turtle said:


> Hi Bob.
> 
> Finding a nice straight branch and getting it hollowed out should be a good challenge. Were you thinking of inserting a pipe inside of the
> 
> ...


I would like to start from a branch pretty straight inserting a tube in the center of the limb to get smooth and straight inside the blowgun . The caliber 40 should be equal to 10 mm. in diameter about, thought also to a 12 mm. (caliber 44 I think). I was thinking to carve the wood to make the shape attractive, ergonomic and beautiful to touch.
Another idea is to work with ceramics. I will tell you something in a while about it.

Thanks a lot, Bob.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

Get some bamboo. punch out the nodes, and sand and polish the inside. It is exponentially easier, and far superiour for stiffness and durability.

Also, 'boo is much easier to work with....

and much lighter.

a carved mouthpiece of wood, with a 'boo tube, is beautiful, strong, and light.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Bob. It is an honor to have you here.


----------

